# Newbie w/ questions



## Texas_Johnny (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

I will try to help. Value is the hardest to answer. If it is in really good condition than S100.00 sounds about right. If you post a picture I would be able to get real close as to what the draw weight would be at 26" etc. If it is a full recurve bow subtract about 2 1/2 to 3 pounds per inch. Where in texas do you live? I live in denison. The M 115 is a code that only the factory would know. If you like to email me put " bow question", in the subject matter [email protected]


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

I think that the bow was made in the lats 70's as in 80's to 90' they were building compounds and around 90 they were sold and moved to Florencs, WI., the M115 could have been serial #. Is there any other information on the bow. Pics would be help full. [email protected] Thanks Skip.


----------

